# Windsor Fens



## Tucker44 (Apr 6, 2010)

So based on my budget, I pulled the trigger on the Fens...just built it and rode it around and am very pleased with it! I'm 6'-4.5" and the 64cm frame is perfect. It's got 105 components all around, carbon fork and seat post, alum. frame, etc, which is all I need. A couple of questions that might also apply to other BD bikes:

- need to replace brake pads - any recommendations?
- might need to add a spacer or two at the stem, as I feel the bars are a touch low compared to the seat. This is an easy fix correct?
- saddle - it's ok, but what would be a good upgrade for an average rider?

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Oct 13, 2009)

For the brake pads, a popular option is the KoolStops.

Unless there are spacers above the stem, you won't be able to raise the stem any higher without getting a different fork. What would be a quick fix is to check out the stem and see if it is flipped up or down. My Windsor Knight came with the stem flipped down, so I can raise the bars by flipping it up. If that's not possible on yours, you could always buy a stem with a steeper angle to get more rise.

And lastly, for the saddle it all depends on what you prefer. I like to ride with compression shorts under gym shorts and no pad/chamois. So, I chose a saddle with a bit more padding, the WTB Speed V. It's comfortable for long rides, isn't expensive, and doesn't weigh a whole lot. Try to find a shop locally where you can have them bolt on a saddle to test ride for a couple miles. Everyone's body is different, so you just have to try different saddles until you find the right one for you.


----------

